# What cranks do you guys throw in ponds??



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Just thinking maybe I should try more crank baits for LM and was wondering if you guys had any favorites?? colors etc, I need more tackle like a hole in the head but hey if I have to I have to


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Rapala dt4 in bluegill color. Pond bass just love eating bluegills.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought about that(and luckily I have a couple of those) I just didnt know if a brighter color might work?? Water I am fishing still seems a bit stained, maybe from the fall leaves, Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Strike king kvd 1.0 it's very good either silent or rattle


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

try some of the jerk baits (depending on the pond size) those can be killer when the pond sees a lot of everything else

also like the dt in craw patterns too


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Floating rapala works good for me but my favorite is creek chubs about 2 ft under a float


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the suggestions.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Post spawn a wake bait like manns waker will get the attention of big bass. It targets big fish like a buzz bait but you can do a stop and go retrieve that gets some big blowups. This is a loud and brash type bait so I like bright colors like chartreuse.

heres a vid
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR7X2IVGsfU[/ame]

And also the 1 minus from manns is a must have also. Pearl chartreuse back or white and black are my go to colors for those.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

My pond has seen every soft plastic lure out there. Switched to jerk baits & sexy shad colored strike king cranks last year with good results. 

Fished from the bank my entire life in the pond, casting towards the middle & reeling towards the bank... I messed around my in 10ft aluminum flat bottom last summer. Fished from the boat casting towards the bank & reeling in towards the middle of pond. GAME changer lol caught twice as many fish than I do fishing from the normal bank with the normal cast/action/& retrieve. With pond bass it doesn't take em long to figure us out lol gotta keep throwin somethin different at em to keep em biting if you fish that pond hard.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If you notice most of the time the bass are looking at shore not the middle I never fish like that unless there is weed bed or stumps or rock piles fish parallel to the banks sometimes within inches other times a couple feet away depending on weeds or available cover and you will catch way more bass In the average pond


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I fish a local quarry about 2 acres in size. More for research on baits than in hopes of catching fish. I have and still do always hear people complain that they don't know why they even try to fish it since they can't catch anything, ever.

After lots on reading and researching I had several things working against me. The entire bottom is covered in vegetation, by mid summer its so thick you can almost walk across it, and fishing pressure is absolute from April through September.

I started watching what people were doing. Most were the bait and Bobber weekenders. Some appeared to be stuck on one certain bait, either power worms or finess type worms, the rest could catch fish. I wondered if the bass in there were just to used to seeing the same baits year after year. 

This morning I decided to do something different. I used to throw buzzbaits in the early morning and had some success, but it took a lot of time and work to catch. Today, I started with a buzz bait to search for fish. Once I got the first sign, I tied on a KVD sexy shad colored cigar bait. Walking the dag was the ticket. I cannot remember ever seeing anyone throwing that type of bait, or even if they do it doesn't appear to be normal. 

I have to agree that bass start to get smart on certain types of baits, especially as the season gets into full swing. I also agree that switching things up is the key to fooling the bass that have learned their lessons over the previous few months.

Mr. A


----------

